# Condom [wrapper] in my room



## greggfi (Jun 25, 2012)

What do you think is fair to Ask a property for if you 2 year old daughter found an open condom wrapper on the floor?   That happened to us yesterday.  We are having her checked by her Dr. Tomorrow.   It was on the floor next to the bed in a Starwood property.


----------



## fillde (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope your daughter is okay. Write a letter to corporate, explaining everything. Let them decide what to reimburse. If your not happy with what they offer, whether it be reimbursement of dr bill or hotel or timeshare stay, then demand what you think is appropriate.

Did they move you to another room?


----------



## greggfi (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you.  We hope she is ok as well.  

They did not offer to move us, but did offer to clean the room.  She did not find it until it was her bedtime.

It really is amazing how careless a lot of cleaning staff are.  She found a vitamin in a Marriott a couple of weeks back too.


----------



## BevL (Jun 25, 2012)

Found a used condom in a hotel once, stretched over the door handle on the inside of the bathroom door.  I was basically trapped as I hadn't noticed it until I was inside the bathroom, had just pushed the door closed without touching the handle when I went in.  That was years ago, but needless to say, our four night stay in another room was comped.

Likewise for a hotel stay where our young children found graphic porn magazines in the nightstand drawer.  Before internet porn was the norm but it was, "What the heck are they doing" pictures and I honestly can't imagine how anybody could enjoy looking at stuff like that.

I agree with the previous poster, outline your concerns and see what they offer.  I think for the most part cleaning staff do a pretty good job, I imagine the pressure to get everything done in a short timeframe must be tremendous at times.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

greggfi said:


> What do you think is fair to Ask a property for if you 2 year old daughter found an open condom wrapper on the floor?   That happened to us yesterday.  We are having her checked by her Dr. Tomorrow.   It was on the floor next to the bed in a Starwood property.



A condom wrapper is a lot different than a condom found in your room!  Very misleading heading for your post.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 25, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> A condom wrapper is a lot different than a condom found in your room!  Very misleading heading for your post.



Agreed!  Finding a wrapper is a whole lot different then finding a condom.

You're daughter is only 2 so she'll never remember it even if you make a huge deal about it in front of her.  What are you having her checked by the doctor for?  Are you afraid she ingested something?  If so, I wouldn't want to wait until the following day.  Otherwise, what do you expect the doctor to do?  Run blood work?  That just doesn't make much sense to me.

BTW, your average hotel bed cover and TV remote is probably a heck of a lot "dirtier" then a condom wrapper.

Why do people always need to ask for something?  Shouldn't a simple apology suffice in this matter?  IMO, that's all you really deserve.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> Agreed!  Finding a wrapper is a whole lot different then finding a condom... TW, your average hotel bed cover and TV remote is probably a heck of a lot "dirtier" then a condom wrapper... Shouldn't a simple apology suffice in this matter?  IMO, that's all you really deserve.



Agreed. A penchant for overreaction and melodrama can do far more damage to a young child's psyche than a wrapper. What exactly is the harm? Just write a review on Trip Advisor.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jun 25, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> Agreed!  Finding a wrapper is a whole lot different then finding a condom.
> 
> You're daughter is only 2 so she'll never remember it even if you make a huge deal about it in front of her.  What are you having her checked by the doctor for?  Are you afraid she ingested something?  If so, I wouldn't want to wait until the following day.  Otherwise, what do you expect the doctor to do?  Run blood work?  That just doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking. Thanks for writing it out.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 25, 2012)

A garbage can is what comes to mind.



greggfi said:


> What do you think is fair to Ask a property for if you 2 year old daughter found an open condom wrapper on the floor?


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 25, 2012)

How is this any different than finding a tampon wrapper?  Would you be sending your daughter to the doctor to be "checked out" if that happened?  

The cleaning staff was sloppy; the offer to re-clean your condo seemed appropriate.

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

greggfi said:


> We are having her checked by her Dr. Tomorrow.


 
I'm curious to know what you're having her checked for also.  Perhaps we're missing something else in the story.  Based on what I know at this point, my sentiments are exactly as everyone else.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 25, 2012)

My then 2 year old son once picked up a used condom laying in a parkIng lot.  I held his hands away from his body till we could get to the bathroom and give them a thorough washing.  The end.  There's NO reason to freak over a condom wrapper.  The hotel floor your 2 year old crawled around on  was where the gross germs were.


----------



## jme (Jun 25, 2012)

I would ask for a new vehicle and free vacations for life, plus airfare. And, since you'll be having a great time, see if they'll throw in a lifetime supply of condoms.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 25, 2012)

Since the cleaning staff is employed by the HOA and since you are a paying member of that hoa, and its the hoa that will be offering you the compensation that you think you deserve; You are asking for compensation from yourself. 

I suggest that instead of asking for some compensation that you simply take the offending piece of trash from your daughters hand and put it in the trash...end of problem

You might also attend the next hoa meeting and suggest  an increase in pay for the cleaning crew and/or, hire more staff, perhaps a cleaning crew inspector.  You will need to then face the increased maintenance fees to cover the cost 

Im not saying I would like this any more than you, but would you have felt the same way if it was a candy wrapper?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 25, 2012)

greggfi said:


> What do you think is fair to Ask a property for if you 2 year old daughter found an open condom wrapper on the floor?   That happened to us yesterday.  We are having her checked by her Dr. Tomorrow.   It was on the floor next to the bed in a Starwood property.



I think you ask for nothing and accept whats offered...and that doctors visit is in my opinion dramatic overkill...a dip in the chlorinated pool ought to kill any cooties


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 25, 2012)

If it was just an open condom wrapper then I don't see that there's any problem- just throw it away.  If it was a used condom with body fluids then I can understand the concerns as to health.  Either way the staff needs to know that trash was not removed from the unit so that it won't happen again.

BTW there was a show on 20/20 or 60 minutes, or one of those shows, where they did a crime scene exam on hotel rooms (shone the Woods lamps around and tested for bacteria, etc) and you would be shocked at what they found.  The carpet and quilt were the dirtiest- keep your kids from crawling around on the floor and remove the quilt from the bed because they are way dirtier than that condom wrapper.  

tlwmkw


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

jme said:


> I would ask for a new vehicle and free vacations for life, plus airfare. And, since you'll be having a great time, see if they'll throw in a lifetime supply of condoms.


 
And see if they'll throw in a lifetime TUG membership also, for all the help we provided.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree. Serious overreaction! How is finding a condom wrapper any different than a gum wrapper or any other piece of litter. Drop it in the trash. If you must make it a teachable moment for the 2 y.o., just tell he that found litter goes in the trash.

How much to ask for??? How about a peaceful and enjoyable vacation. Sheesh!

Oh, and OP, how about changing the header of your post to un- sensationalize it? Click Edit, then Go Advanced, and make the change. Please.

Jim


----------



## jme (Jun 25, 2012)

and...it's only a scoop if the body part was still inside; otherwise, chunk it and move on......and hope you never see another one  have a feeling you won't.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2012)

You should let the resort know in writing that you were unhappy with the original cleaning job.  Period.  I don't think that you should ask for anything.  Its trash.

What you *should* do is remind your curious daughter early and often not to touch anything that she finds in the unit that isn't hers, but to get mommy or daddy and show it to them.  Sounds like you have a very curious two year old with a lack of boundaries.  You need to play a game with her about it before you get to the resort, again just before you go in, and again while you are there, because two year olds need a lot of reinforcement.

JMHO, of course.

Fern


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 25, 2012)

What would a doctor possibly be able to find days removed from her touching it?!  Presumably you washed her hands immediately?  That's the only thing that surprises me here, calling in a doctor, because sometimes it seems like everybody and their mothers look for compensation from hotels for the slightest little thing.  But a doctor's exam?  For what?!

Friday night we stayed in a hotel room in NY while a heat wave was breaking with tremendous thunderstorms.  Think, very VERY hot and humid.  The AC never got below 88F all night long, it was probably the most uncomfortable stay we've ever had.  Today I'm calling the GM but only to ask that we not be placed in that same room when we stay there again three weeks from now.  Reading the internet, though, I get the feeling I should probably ask for $8.3M and his first-born.


----------



## Skittles1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> What you *should* do is remind your curious daughter early and often not to touch anything that she finds in the unit that isn't hers, but to get mommy or daddy and show it to them.  Sounds like you have a very curious two year old with a lack of boundaries.  You need to play a game with her about it before you get to the resort, again just before you go in, and again while you are there, because two year olds need a lot of reinforcement.



While I agree that two year olds do need to learn boundaries, depending on how long they've been two, it may  not be practical to expect a two year old to resist the urge to pick up an interesting new object they've found, like a condom wrapper.  I have 3 kids, one of whom is 18 months, and just this past weekend he licked the pool wall at our swim club, and picked up a cupcake wrapper he found on the ground at the playground.  He's just too young to grasp that these things are gross.  If we were at this hotel, I'm fairly certain my guy would've done the same.  I agree with the OP that taking the child to the doctor is a bit over-dramatic.  If the child had a used condom in their hand, a doctor might be in order, but otherwise overkill.  I would certainly let the management know my concerns though.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Yes, if an empty wrapper was found; there probably was a condom in that room*



greggfi said:


> What do you think is fair to Ask a property for if you 2 year old daughter found an open condom wrapper on the floor?   That happened to us yesterday.  We are having her checked by her Dr. Tomorrow.   It was on the floor next to the bed in a Starwood property.



Probably happens a lot a lot more than one might think.   

Agreed that you really should change the title, but it did get me to look at the thread.  I don't think a wrapper is anything to get up in arms about other than it was an overlooked piece of trash by the cleaning staff.  

As stated, if you left the comforter/bedspread on the bed; that has way more going on than that wrapper most likely.  

Move on, and enjoy your vacation.  I think at this point in the thread, you should know what to ask for from the resort.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 25, 2012)

greggfi said:


> What do you think is fair to Ask a property for if you 2 year old daughter found an open condom wrapper on the floor?   That happened to us yesterday.  We are having her checked by her Dr. Tomorrow.   It was on the floor next to the bed in a Starwood property.



Do you think she swallowed it?  If so, you might want to take her today and not wait until tomorrow where it might block her intestine.  I wouldn't chance it, take her to get an xray.  You never know with kids.  I've seen them swallow the strangest things and by the time your realize, it's too late.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2012)

If you REALLY feel a need for an eye-opener, carry a small ultraviolet (black light) flashlight and shine it in a darkened bedroom. Dried human fluids will fluoresce. I guarantee, you will never climb into a hotel or TS bed or lounge on the bedspread again! I satisfied my curiosity enough to roll the bedspread onto the floor and leave the backlight home. EEEEEW!

Just because you only stay in high-end places is no assurance that all the bedding is changed regularly.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sitting here with cooties from reading the latter part of this thread.  Jim, you're creeping me out.  

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder how many timeshares do this proactively (even among the best I doubt it's a regular part of the cleaning process...hope I'm wrong, tho):

http://articles.cnn.com/2012-05-31/travel/travel_best-western-hotel-cleaning_1_mid-scale-sterilization-cleaning?_s=PM:TRAVEL


----------



## dumbydee (Jun 25, 2012)

I have often wondered if they change the spread after every stay or not.  

In our last timeshare we stripped the beds and piled everything up by the door....Hoping they would wash everything.  

As far as the OP I do not see the need to ask for anything.  If the unit was clean except for this missed garbage just throw it away.

However, if it was a condom your daughter found and she touched it I would have her checked immediately.  If it was a wrapper why have her checked at all?


----------



## geekette (Jun 25, 2012)

I would prefer to find the condom wrapper near the bed than in the dining room or pool area.

Not sure what kind of ailment wrappers can convey?

If you were in the room when someone busted in and unwrapped the condom and put it on, sure, a simple call to mgmt might not suffice and I'd expect a comp and if there for more nights, a move.  And potentially reimbursement of counselling costs.

But a wrapper?  eh.  not different from accidentally dropping a gas receipt that somehow makes it far enuf under the bed for the vaccuum to not be able to get.  equally gross as far as "someone unknown touched it", but same health hazard of zero.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's a little more: http://articles.cnn.com/2009-01-28/travel/housekeeper.confessions_1_maids-guests-rooms?_s=PM:TRAVEL A condom or tampon or pill wrapper is nothin.'

Jim


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 25, 2012)

dumbydee said:


> I As far as the OP I do not see the need to ask for anything.  If the unit was clean except for this missed garbage just throw it away.


If it was just a wrapper, I would have her throw it away and then we would give her hands a thorough washing.  Then I'd instruct her to be aware of the dirty floor.  If she was too little to understand that kind of instruction, my thought is she probably shouldn't be loose on the floor in a resort.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 25, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Here's a little more: http://articles.cnn.com/2009-01-28/travel/housekeeper.confessions_1_maids-guests-rooms?_s=PM:TRAVEL A condom or tampon or pill wrapper is nothin.'
> 
> Jim



Nice... Definitely helps puts this in perspective, and makes you wonder why they don't test thoroughly - isn't there a third party testing and certification process hotels use and post? Of course, the reality can be quite different from day to day. I know I've often questioned some hotels - even the best brands - about their cleanliness.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 25, 2012)

This thread reminds me of a joke:



> A young man, straight out of college, is applying for a job with a firm. The personnel director asks the young man what he is looking for in terms of starting salary. "Two hundred thousand dollars a year," says the young man. "But, of course, that would depend on benefits."
> 
> 
> The personnel director doesn't bat an eye. He responds: "What would you say to four weeks' paid vacation, unlimited sick days, 15 personal days a year, total health and dental insurance paid for by the company and a brand new BMW every two years?"
> The boy answers: "Wow! Are you kidding?" Smiling, the personnel director says: "Yes. But you started it."


FWIW, my kids have found pills, screws (which can be very dangerous if swallowed), M&Ms, and lots of other stuff on the floors in hotels / timeshares.  On one recent stay, we even found a really ratty looking stuffed animal in one of the pots in the kitchen cabinet.  I never even thought about asking for compensation.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> This thread reminds me of a joke:
> 
> FWIW, my kids have found pills, screws (which can be very dangerous if swallowed), M&Ms, and lots of other stuff on the floors in hotels / timeshares.  On one recent stay, we even found a really ratty looking stuffed animal in one of the pots in the kitchen cabinet.  I never even thought about asking for compensation.



But you already had the ratty looking stuffed animal-I mean, how greedy can you get?


----------



## pjrose (Jun 25, 2012)

Like others, I agree with throwing it away, washing hands thoroughly, and trying to get through to the child not to touch, EWWWWW, etc, and keep him/her off the floor and bedspread.  I would also mention it to the maid, but not to management unless there were other housekeeping issues.  

At a recent stay I found a small and very sharp sliver of glass in the doorway between bathroom and bedroom; I spotted it on the tile floor because the light glinted off it.  If I had stepped barefoot on said glass I would likely have had DH pull it out with some tweezers, used some hand sanitizer to clean my foot  and put antibiotic ointment and a band-aid on it, and mentioned it to the maid.  

I didn't step on it, but saved it and showed it to the maid the next day, and found out that the former occupants of said unit were very messy, to say the least.....over-occupancy, damage, theft, and other transgressions, and left a $1.50 tip to the maid for the week  .  

At another TS I found thong panties under the dining room table - fortunately my kids weren't little at the time, or one probably would have used them as a hat or slingshot.


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 26, 2012)

pjrose said:


> At another TS I found thong panties under the dining room table



It sounds like that is someone who knows how to have fun!  :ignore:


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with the "no big deal" posters.  The wrapper would not have any diseases to be concerned about.  It probably fell out as the maid was emptying the waste basket and she didn't notice.  Simply wasning the child's hands would be enough; I wouldn't expect compensation, nor would I speed off to the doctor's office--what could he do?  Scan her hand under ultra-violet light?  As to the management's response, why do they owe you a night's lodging over a wrapper?  If the room had other issues, then that's another matter, but a free night for one piece of trash?  That seems excessive.


----------

